# What caliber



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

What cailber do you prefer in the P99 and why?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

9mm. The P99 was designed around the 9mm. It's high capacity, economical to shoot, and is a good manstopper...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

9mm for me. Ammo is cheap, high capacity, low recoil.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

gotta be 9mm :-D


----------



## RyanSBHF (May 28, 2006)

9mm


----------

